# Which sand as a soil cap, help me decide :)



## Pinkmummy79 (28 Sep 2014)

OK peeps, I need to order my soil cap over the next few days, it's going in a 260 litre and my scape will hopefully have an open area to one side not fully planted, so sand choice now would preferably have  more of a natural look to it aesthetically.

I have narrowed things down to maybe these two options and would appreciate a push for one or the other, or a different option I haven't considered.

Pool Filter sand 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIGH-QUAL...145&hash=item1c4587e721#ht_2005wt_1069http://

or some River sand again from the bay of eee
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-KG-NATURAL-RIVER-GRAVEL-COLORFUL-EXOTIC-IDEAL-PLANTS-/181424305483?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2a3dbb354b

I'm tempted by the river sand but it's not cheap, will need rinsing a fair bit but hey-ho maybe worth it?
Let me know what you think
ta Clive


----------



## BigTom (28 Sep 2014)

Have you got a local aggregate company you can go and have a look around? I bought five different 20kg bags of sand from mine and mixed them to suit. Cost me about 12 quid for 100kg! Was a bit of an eye opener.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (29 Sep 2014)

I always use river sand, less abbrasive due to rounded edges, better for bottomdwellers.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2014)

Clive, your two choices will in all likelihood be very similar aggregate in terms of colour, texture and grain shape. Both are highly likely to be superficial sedimentary deposits that are the result of fluvial processes. So for what it's worth I'd save myself a few quid and go for the pool filter sand all day long.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (29 Sep 2014)

Hi thanks for your input Edvet, I'll certainly take this into consideration as i have Cory s.
Troi, does pool filter sand need rinsing much?


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2014)

Not really Clive...well, that is no more so than any other sand or gravel straight out of the packet.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (29 Sep 2014)

Ok cool.  Will order tonight cheers pal


----------

